# Petroglyphs



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

When I set up this tank and placed rockwork I had a rock that had some "indentations" on it. Over time algae and diatoms have colored the indentations...this is what they have turned into...what do you see? This tank sits beside our dining room table...I always feel like someone is watching me...YIKES!!!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That is strange. I feel it looks like something different every time I rotate my laptop...


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I see a little Nero with a laurel crown resting his face on his hand/arm AND he has a really big nose


----------

